

Please help get rid of normalize.css - bpierre
https://github.com/necolas/normalize.css/issues/179

======
eksith
"The end goal of normalize.css should be to not exist (or realistically, to be
extremely small)."

I'm fairly certain this is the first project I've ever seen where the end goal
is obsolescence (while not being driven by profit). And that we're actually
cheering for it.

~~~
jonny_eh
Unless you consider projects outside of programming like organizations
dedicated to ending poverty and disease.

~~~
eksith
Ah. Yes, well then those too. Although, I fear I won't see an end to either of
those in my lifetime and (honestly speaking) the lifetime of our species.

~~~
nano111
Do you think that you will see an end to web browsers bugs in your lifetime?
(given that they don't disappear...)

I don't because by now they should already be bug free....

~~~
eksith
I compare web browsers to liquid fueled rockets. Sure, they still blow up, but
much less than when they were a relatively new technology. So much less in
fact that we're willing to put people on them on a near-regular basis.

------
bpierre
The post title comes from the @necolas’s tweet:
<https://twitter.com/necolas/status/329007362612555777>

------
kijin
> _Then we can know when an issue has been resolved and plan to remove it from
> normalize.css_

That sounds excellent, but what's really going to be "removed" from
normalize.css is not merely the code for resolved issues, but more importantly
official support for browser version X where version X+1 fixes the issue.
Because browser vendors are not in the habit of backporting fixes to old
versions. They simply release a new major version. IE 11 fixes some issue?
Great, but it will mean nothing as long as you have to support IE 10.

normalize.css will finally become obsolete, not when all browsers fix all
their issues, but much much later, when none of the browser versions we use
today are used by more than 1% of the world's population anymore.

Nevertheless, it is refreshing to see a developer plan for the obsolescence of
his beloved product, even if it will take 10-20 years.

~~~
CCs
CSSO might take care most of this issues: it removes overwritten elements.
<http://bem.info/tools/csso/>

------
kripy
<http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/css/reset/> \- Does that go the same for Reset
CSS?

~~~
CCs
"Normalize" is an improvement of "Reset".

